# silk vines



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

Is there a way to make silk vines look dead or creepy?I want to use some for the halloween sign that I made.But when I put the silk vines on it,it makes the sign look kinda happy,not creepy Any idea's?


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Maybe a light mist with some black or brown spray paint? Mix in some Spanish moss or bare twigs?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Two questions:

1 - have you ever thought of that moss you can buy instead? I call it "Scooby Doo" moss because it was in all their cartoons. But it probably has and official name.

If you want to stay with the silk - how about trashing it with some dark spray paint or something?

2 - Did you go up to the Halloween Store in Fairview Heights yet?


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Oh - it's spanish moss - guess great minds think alike!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I have some silk vines that I just dusted with black spraypaint, looks great.


----------



## halloweengirl (Aug 23, 2006)

I will try some spray paint.Thanks Edwood.I think I will try the spanish moss also.And yes,I was just in that store yesterdayThey have some pretty good prices.Im going tomorrow to check out some of the other ones around town


----------

